# old loft new loft ??



## LHoss (Feb 23, 2007)

My birds are now comfortably tucked in the new loft how long should they be acquainted with the new place before they can be loft flown? The new loft is in the same place the old one was but how they enter, etc is entirely different. Also my old loft is still here until I decide what to do with it I am assuming while this is still around it is going to cause confusion so I shouldn't fly my birds until it is gone?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Wait about a week during that week get them used to trapping in the new loft And you should be ok. Some may be slow at first but they will do fine.


----------



## trailbound (Apr 11, 2007)

Excellent timing for this topic. By weeks end I will have completed my new 8x16 YB loft, which will free up the entire current 8x16 loft and aviaries where currently both my YBs and breeders reside. They are of course seperated now by a partition, but I want to give my 12 pr breeders the luxury of more space, hence the new loft for the YB's. I am not fully insulating the new YB loft, but the exsisting loft is set up for just that luxury, and I want to be able to keep the breeding loft heated, which is why I have choosen to move my YB's to the new loft, which will be unheated. I have approx 15 YB's, and am wondering how the heck to get them moved over to the new loft (which is right next to the old loft) and trapping into that building, rather the one they have been trapping into all summer. Aside from removing the trap and landing board and moving it to the new loft, anyone out there have any tricks that might help this go smoother, if that is even possible. My breeders are all prisoners, so at least I dont have to worry about those kind of mixup issues. 
Kelley


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Every year, you have to move your young birds from the YB race loft to the OB race loft. It takes a couple of times, but they will learn. Get them trapping into the new loft first (without being released) and then just let them out. Keep the old loft locked so that they can't get in there. If they are hungry enough and recognize your call signal, they'll eventually trap into the new loft. I would say let them trap into the new loft for about 7 to 10 days. They'll be fine..........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LHoss said:


> My birds are now comfortably tucked in the new loft how long should they be acquainted with the new place before they can be loft flown? The new loft is in the same place the old one was but how they enter, etc is entirely different. Also my old loft is still here until I decide what to do with it I am assuming while this is still around it is going to cause confusion so I shouldn't fly my birds until it is gone?


I don't think it would matter if the old loft is still there. You just might need it some time.........don't know what shape it's in......anyway, as long as it locked up and the birds can't actually get inside it, they'll trap into the new loft. They may TRY the old one first for the first few times, but they'll get it.


----------



## LHoss (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks all, I actually opened the new loft yesterday for my birds to fly and placed all kinds of stuff on the landing board of the old loft and closed it all up, they looked at it but never landed on it's roof or anything. I think they like there new loft much better


----------

